# Plasti dip



## Lisa-TT (Nov 16, 2014)

Has anyone done this to there car I'm trying it out on my car when the weather get better and going to spay my badges 
Just want someone idea about it and if you have not heard of it youtube it. Its amazing


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lisa, Plenty have used it, grilles, badges, wheels etc. even whole cars.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lisa-TT (Nov 16, 2014)

Few I was bricking it lol thought knowing my luck I would spay it in my car and it would not peak of lol


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I did it to the lettering on my Range Rover Evoque, very easy and great results.

Before


















After


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I did the plastics on my Fiesta in 2012, and barring a couple of chips, it's all still on. Depending on what you're spraying, laquer it too (just normal studd) and it'll be even more durable. Although it does make it an absolute pig to peel off compared to non-laquered bits.


----------



## Lisa-TT (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow the range has come up good how many coats did you need in going to do mine next week not going to laquer tho as want to peal it off easy enough if I want to


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Did the chrome lip and badge on the front of my V6  ace stuff


IMG_6812 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_6818 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_6827 by a.challinor, on Flickr[/quote]


----------



## Lisa-TT (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh can not wait to do mine, I have gone for Orange as I Have painted my calipers that colour


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I did either 5 or 6 coats and no lacquer. I also did the SD4 badge but it didn't suit the car so it came straight back off


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Did you use the gloss top coat too?


----------

